# Tilly and Harry THE MOVIE!



## mdoats

I know I've said this before, but I really am a little in love with Tilly and Harry!! I loved the video.


----------



## olik

Ohh,Emma!!!I couldn't stop smiling.Wonderful video!!! Love it!!!


----------



## beargroomer

Looooooooved the video! Like mdoats, I'm a little in love with your dogs. Tilly reminds me so much of my Gibby - she's like an adult, girl version of Gibby, and they have the same expressions.  And Harry is such a nut you gotta love him. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## goldensmum

A bit long???? No way - not long enough. Thats one holiday video that is not boring. Great to see Tilly and Harry "live". Tilly loves her holes doesn't she, and Harry zooming is funny.

Think the two tired pupsters are dreaming about their hols.

LOVED IT - More please


----------



## marleysmummy

What a great video! I loved watching them, they look like so much fun together!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## twinny41

Loved it. Last shots on the sofa summed it all up! Looks like they had a fab time.


----------



## davebeech

what a superb video, speelgurger eat you heart out, loved every second of that Emma, and you got the ending down to a T. What a pair they are together, cant wait to meet them again.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I love those two!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I loved the movie, it was fabulous! They just make me smile, they have so much fun!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

That's probably one of the best I've ever seen! Right-click on the movie, select watch in youtube, and give it the 5 stars it deserves


----------



## Tanyac

Oh Emma, that was so brilliant! I smiled all the way through, and if ever someone needed a reason to get a second dog, I'd show them that video... great stuff!!!


----------



## davebeech

well, I just had to watch it again !!! anyway, thought you said Harry didn't like getting his feet wet, didn't stop him there did it, he was lovin it, and just loved watching the wrestles.


----------



## honeysmum

Emma that was truely wonderfull I hope your Nan enjoyed it as much as I did,more please to long you are having a laugh to short IMO more please.


----------



## Hudson

What stars, love the movie, Tilly also reminds me of Asha in the water too and Harry is just wonderful too. I have a movie function on my camera so I must see about doing a movie too when the weather is better. Enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## missmarstar

What a great video!! I love your pups!


----------



## Emma&Tilly

davebeech said:


> well, I just had to watch it again !!! anyway, thought you said Harry didn't like getting his feet wet, didn't stop him there did it, he was lovin it, and just loved watching the wrestles.


He really did get in to this swimming malarky on this holiday...although he only ever goes in to chase something...he gets obsessed with retrieving and would run into molton lava for his toy I would imagine! He is quite the strong little swimmer when he is retrieving...he suprised me!


----------



## Sophie's slave

What a great video and not long enough! Looks like the most wonderful holiday was had by all!


----------



## Heidi36oh

I just love you're two, fantastic video.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

How fun! Great job on the video! What a lovely memory for your grandma... and you, too!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

It took forever to download but was worth every second of the wait to see those two "live". Great job on the video. Harry looks like he is a real instigator of play with Tilly. I love the last shot of Tilly reliving her great day in her dreams.


----------



## DaisyBell

Great video. Loved it! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RENEESDOG

:thanks:I loved it!!! Made me happy! I think I"ll watch it again!


----------



## mm03gn

What a great movie!! Harry seems to really love his big sister  It seems that she doesn't have to actually do much in their "play" - he does all of the running  So cute! I love his grass-stained paws at the end...


----------



## LibertyME

Wonderful memories of beautiful, much loved doggies....You did a great job!


----------



## DNL2448

That was too awesome! I have always wanted to go to Scotland and this video hasn't changed my mind. Your dogs are so happy it is obvious they are loved dearly. Forgive my ingnorance but what song was that? I loved that too, I'll have to download it on my iPod. I also agree with everyone else, not long enough!!!


----------



## BeauShel

Emma,
That video was awesome and I bet your Nan will love it. That Harry and Tilly just cracked me up. Her for her digging and his zoomies when they were playing in the garden. Will watch that video again and again.


----------



## hollyk

I can't wait for Tilly and Harry the Sequel!
Your video was wonderful.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

DNL2448 said:


> That was too awesome! I have always wanted to go to Scotland and this video hasn't changed my mind. Your dogs are so happy it is obvious they are loved dearly. Forgive my ingnorance but what song was that? I loved that too, I'll have to download it on my iPod. I also agree with everyone else, not long enough!!!


Hi, it's Mr Blue Sky by Electric Light Orchestra (ELO)


----------



## Ruby'smom

Emma your video is superb as for being too long NEVER I could watch them play together all day 
I have watched it now about half a dozen times and it still makes me smile


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Thank you all so much for your kind comments, Im really glad you enjoyed it! I only thought it might be a bit boring because they are mainly all beach clips so it is a bit repetative..I did make a movie last year of clips from all kinds of places that I felt was a more interesting film but stupid youtube lost it...

I have saved it to a cd and will take it when I next see my nan, I showed it to my mum and dad (who were on the holiday too) and they loved it want a copy too!


----------



## magiclover

That was so good! I loved it and it certainly was not too long!


----------



## goldensmum

Just had to go back for another look - still brilliant


----------



## Kelbys'Dad

Great job on the video! You've captured some very special moments with those two. We're fans of Tilly and Harry too! Especially that Tilly......a beautiful girl.


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Not too long at ALL LOL!! It is a joy to watch those two together- you really captured their spirit!! I loved the low shots of them playing in the sunlit water and Harry stalking Tilly! It really showed what fun they have together and playing at the beach.

Thanks so much for posting that, I've got such a smile on my face and can't wait to show it to my husband!!
:--heart:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

That was brilliant!

Loved Harry 'saving' his toy from the waves and Tilly digging her holes!


----------



## roxanness

You're quite talented with the video camera and editing. Watching this video makes me want to get a second dog, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Loboto-Me

What a great video! I come in late in the thread, and everything I'd like to have said has been said by everyone else.... so just re-read all the other posts and pretend I said it .

Let's just say, if there's such a thing as reincarnation, I want to come back as one of your pups.

PS: How are Harry's paws? Ever find out what was causing his discomfort?


----------



## Wendy427

roxanness said:


> You're quite talented with the video camera and editing. Watching this video makes me want to get a second dog, Thanks for sharing.


Ditto from me! Absolutely LOVED your video, Emma! Boy do I miss living near an ocean! (note to self: gotta move!!)


----------



## Waggily Tail

Emma, a 4 Paws Up rating from me! It's more than just 2 dogs romping at the beach. You captured the pure joy of their relationship. And I love the ending.


----------



## Karen2

Great Job!
Love it!
Karen


----------



## Cody's pet

Gorgeous dog and very good editing and song. I loved it.


----------



## Cody's pet

Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Wendy427

I absolutely LOVE your video! I've even book-marked it, since every time I watch it, it makes me smile! 

Thanks SO much for posting it! :wavey:


----------

